# bloody couriers.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Aparently this is leaving my goods with a neighbour :-|


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm assuming that's not your neighbour!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cloud said:


> I'm assuming that's not your neighbour!


No, thats my totaly exposed unfenced front drive. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tracking notes said it was "delivered" at 14:06 so it was lying there for 4 hours before I got home. Asked my neighbour and he said hes been in all day and nobody knocked his door.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Tell them it's not received and then claim compensation! If they're to lazy to do what they've been paid to do then screw them!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NickG said:


> Tell them it's not received and then claim compensation! If they're to lazy to do what they've been paid to do then screw them!!


Sounds like a plan


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

thats really bad, leaving it like that!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

NickG said:


> Tell them it's not received and then claim compensation! If they're to lazy to do what they've been paid to do then screw them!!


+1 on above

I've done it before, just called the supplier and told them goods not arrived. Was a note that left with neighbour but he knew nothing about it and didn't sign anything...

Serves the fckwits right


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Aparently this is leaving my goods with a neighbour :-|


I'd send that picture to the main post office


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Serves them right sentiments I'd agree with but I would point out that such a plan on a public forum would only invite trouble if meant or taken seriously.

Send them the photo and the link to here and invite them to come on and comment. Far more entertaining :wink:


----------

